# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > [Large Art] Skrillex Wallpaper

## Dr. Doom

Hey Guys,

Just figured I'd show you guys my Skrillex wallpaper I made. I don't like Skrillex too much, but I really like his logo, so I made a neat wallpaper out of it. I also resized it for other peoples monitor sizes. If you like the wallpaper and would like a different size, I can set it up for you, just make a post. I am also giving away a signature I made, pretty simplistic, but hey, if you don't have a signature, why not?

I'll go from smallest, to biggest:

1024x768

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/7532/skrillex768.jpg

1280x864 or 1024x864, cant remember.

http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/8129/skrillex864.jpg

1280x1024

http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/4...rillex1024.jpg

1600x1200

http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/8...rillex1200.jpg

1920x1080

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6341/skrillex1080.jpg

192x1200

http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/8...rillex1920.jpg

1920x1200 (My First Attempt, it's not bad, if people demand me to make the sizes for it, by all means.)

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/5...illexfirst.jpg

Forum Signature

http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/4858/skrillexsig.jpg


Thanks for reading, and hope you guys can make use of them! <3

And the reason I didn't post in graphics was because more people can relate to Skrillex in General.

Dr. Doom!

----------


## MadameGrip

Wow you're kinda good at it :O

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

I like the wallpapers.
I don't like Skrillex. He's the worst out of the worst.

----------


## MadameGrip

> I like the wallpapers.
> I don't like Skrillex. He's the worst out of the worst.


Who is he anyway?

----------


## Sonic Waffle

> Who is he anyway?


Skrillex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Personally, I like one or two of his songs. Although, I don't like his drops :/

----------


## MadameGrip

He looks kinda.... wicked.. However I'm more into Deadmau5 xD

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

> He looks kinda.... wicked.. However I'm more into Deadmau5 xD


 Deadmau5 == house.
Skrillex == shitty dubstep.

----------


## MadameGrip

> Deadmau5 == house.
> Skrillex == shitty dubstep.


skrillex == YouTube - World Burping Champion.

YouTube - World Burping Champion != music

----------


## Dr. Doom

Like I said! I don't really like Skrillex, but he has a sick logo haha.

I personally like Flux Pavilion, Bassnectar, Vaski, Glitch Mob, Caspa, Chasing Shadows, Crissy Criss, Datsik/Excision, Doctor P, Emalkay, Foreign Beggars, Trolley Snatcha, and a BUNCH more.  

I really listen to a lot of Drum and Bass also, artists like: DJ Fresh, High Tone, Liquid Stranger, Logistics, Netsky, Noisia, Nu:Tone, etc. 

REFLECTION, I KILL U.

----------


## MadameGrip

> Like I said! I don't really like Skrillex, but he has a sick logo haha.
> 
> I personally like Flux Pavilion, Bassnectar, Vaski, Glitch Mob, Caspa, Chasing Shadows, Crissy Criss, Datsik/Excision, Doctor P, Emalkay, Foreign Beggars, Trolley Snatcha, and a BUNCH more.  
> 
> I really listen to a lot of Drum and Bass also, artists like: DJ Fresh, High Tone, Liquid Stranger, Logistics, Netsky, Noisia, Nu:Tone, etc. 
> 
> So my tastes are shitty lol, just defending myself here


I can't relate to a single person  :Frown:  I feel like I miss something  :Frown:

----------


## Dr. Doom

Lmao it's ok, still <3 u MG

----------


## MadameGrip

> Lmao it's ok, still <3 u MG



lol... :P


*filler*

----------


## Dr. Doom

Also, forgot to say thanks for the compliment on my work <3

----------


## MadameGrip

> Also, forgot to say thanks for the compliment on my work <3


Yeah you did! How rude! :$

----------


## Reflection

They look good, the 1920x1080 wallpaper is blurry though. Moved to graphics. My only thread edit was a prefix  :Smile:

----------


## Zoidberg

The sig and wallpapers is just his logo and some text with some blur effect? 
You might want to check up on some tutorials and try something new, maybe something a bit more challenging  :Wink: 
Remember this is CC.

----------


## Dr. Doom

It was just for fun, I have a bunch of tutorials, I just didn't have a bunch of time, just went for minimalist, simple looking. Nothing too crazy, but simple enough for those interested in skrillex =) thx for comment zoid

----------


## caolan96

I think Skrillex is okay.

Love this wallpaper though. I would be so so grateful if you would make a 1440 x 900 one though. Can you please?  :Wink: 

Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------

